# Riding Shetlands?



## EquestraDreams (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been searching for a 44-46" registered classic Shetland already trained to ride and have been coming up empty handed. Are there any farms that specialize in produce riding ponies?


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, Jill Comfert of Comfert Shetlands produces riding ponies. There are others as well.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 9, 2009)

Shetlands make wonderful riding ponies! I am sure you will find one.

Try this farm

Try here, too

Andrea


----------



## Leeana (Mar 9, 2009)

Seeing that you are in MI, first thing that comes to mind is Arlene has a nice king lee son (gelding) that looks like a real nice riding pony and i believe she had him at a parade last year too but may be mistaken? Andrea already provided you with a link i see.

Taylors always have some nice kids ponies in their sale too that are trained to ride and real safe and about in that height range. Their sale is in may, www.taylorponyfarm.com


----------



## TomEHawk (Mar 10, 2009)

I do have a two year that I'm starting now. He is a soon to be a gelding and will be around 45". We've turned out a few good riding shetlands.


----------



## Tammy C (Mar 10, 2009)

We too are looking for a riding shetland or an all round (ride and drive) I have a 6 year old little girl not afraid of nothing that is riding her 37 inch AMHR mare and is out growing her fast we retired our old pony but she wants a shetland to go to the congress and the world last year was her first year showing her mare and did great we have a couple ASPC/AMHR from Filipowicz Farms and we are going to show but are young ones. Would like one to show now searching mom.........


----------



## TomEHawk (Mar 10, 2009)

Amy Roberts has a foundation gelding that is very good looking. Good enough to compete for grand champion at the Congress. He is broke to drive and ride. Her girls have used him in halter classes, costume classes and riding classes. And has won all these classes at the Congress. He would need a little work under saddle, but would make a great all around pony for any youth or amateur.


----------



## Keri (Mar 11, 2009)

Putting want ads out will help. Do several boards if possible. But don't expect these ponies to be cheap! They are a real treasure to have around!! I know when I was looking, Larry Parnel had a gelding that was rideable with a lady in California. She had a bunch of kids that take ponies out and show. And his pony was there being shown (but still owned by him).


----------

